# Next CREAKS meeting?



## gregjones (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi all!

Does anyone know when the next CREAKS meeting is? I mean the small meets, not the main exhibition. Haven't been able to go for a while but my Wednesday evenings are free again. Woo hoo!

Thanks!


----------



## Seraphim (Oct 10, 2009)

Doesnt looks like theres going to be a next one - at least for the time being


----------



## johnc79 (Feb 29, 2008)

Seraphim said:


> Doesnt looks like theres going to be a next one - at least for the time being


I thought there was one this wed? what has gone on?


----------



## gregjones (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for your reply!

Has something dodgy happened then or are they just struggling to get people to give talks etc?

It's quite a shame that CREAKS has been a bit of a shambles from the start. I offered to create them an automated membership card creating system and a website from the beginning, which they seemed quite keen in, but after a while my emails and PMs were just ignored. It would have solved all their problems with delayed membership being processed and people's lack of knowing where and when the exhibitions were.

I don't mean that in any way to sound like I'm bashing the people who were running it, because they were nice people. They just didn't really seem to know how to run a society. I mean, the only place I've been able to find anything about what's going on, is their Facebook page (which I only discovered a few days ago), and that's full of out of date and incorrect information.


----------



## i_am_plankton (Sep 21, 2010)

I will say that I have been trying to join CREAKS for months with no reply from anybody to countless emails, facebook messages and I sent Marc Russon a cheque with a letter, which after a month, was returned to me unopened and Royal Mail say that addressee has gone away!

I am glad I didn't send any money via Paypal but I wish someone would reply to something so I know what is going on!

Can't find any info, anyone know any different?


----------



## Seraphim (Oct 10, 2009)

Right ok I will try and let guys know what I know as it stands. For a group supposedly run by members for members it seems some people are privvy to more information than others. My self and a couple of people recieved a txt saying that the meetings would stop due to venue issues. This was followed up on FB with the same sort of thing with there are other issues and the kiddy show is a grey area atm. 

Sorry if this makes no sense. Myself and my partner had spent a fair bit of time sorting out their website (which we officially own) which was to contain a forums newsletters etc but never got formally 'released' as it were.

I'll let people know what unfolds if they will, but unfortunately it looks like this society wasnt as free with knowledge as it was reported to be. If anybody does know know more/wants more insight PM away I guess


----------



## i_am_plankton (Sep 21, 2010)

Seraphim said:


> Right ok I will try and let guys know what I know as it stands. For a group supposedly run by members for members it seems some people are privvy to more information than others. My self and a couple of people recieved a txt saying that the meetings would stop due to venue issues. This was followed up on FB with the same sort of thing with there are other issues and the kiddy show is a grey area atm.
> 
> Sorry if this makes no sense. Myself and my partner had spent a fair bit of time sorting out their website (which we officially own) which was to contain a forums newsletters etc but never got formally 'released' as it were.
> 
> I'll let people know what unfolds if they will, but unfortunately it looks like this society wasnt as free with knowledge as it was reported to be. If anybody does know know more/wants more insight PM away I guess


Thanks for clearing this up a bit more - we thought something had happened but weren't sure!

Should we assume that Kiddy isn't going ahead until we hear otherwise?


----------



## Slashware (Dec 20, 2009)

> Should we assume that Kiddy isn't going ahead until we hear otherwise?


:censor: I hope it happens as I was really looking forward to it again


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

I sent membership cheque a couple of months back, heard nothing, emails unreplied to assumed its gone testicles up - pity


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

It does seem a bit of a shame... I only went to one meeting as I am a member of the West Mids IHS and normally go to the meets in Dudley, however the one in Hall Green I went to had about 20 or so ppl there. 

From what I gather, creaks has had a few problems from early on, and I never got reply's to any e'mails either. It does seem a shame to let the group go by the board though if there are a few willing people to run it - it does not necessarily have to be creaks... just a few people with a mind to do so. 

Dudley is not the easiest of places to get to by public transport, but if anyone wants to come over to the West Mids IHS meetings until someone sorts out something else, please feel free. You do not have to be a member of the IHS to attend the meets. July 9th is a 'show and tell' night, so if anyone wants to bring an animal along, let me know... Regards... J:2thumb:


----------



## Slashware (Dec 20, 2009)

Janine00 said:


> It does seem a bit of a shame... I only went to one meeting as I am a member of the West Mids IHS and normally go to the meets in Dudley, however the one in Hall Green I went to had about 20 or so ppl there.
> 
> From what I gather, creaks has had a few problems from early on, and I never got reply's to any e'mails either. It does seem a shame to let the group go by the board though if there are a few willing people to run it - it does not necessarily have to be creaks... just a few people with a mind to do so.
> 
> Dudley is not the easiest of places to get to by public transport, but if anyone wants to come over to the West Mids IHS meetings until someone sorts out something else, please feel free. You do not have to be a member of the IHS to attend the meets. July 9th is a 'show and tell' night, so if anyone wants to bring an animal along, let me know... Regards... J:2thumb:


 Hi could you give me a bit more info about this as I'm in Penn


----------



## johnc79 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have spoke to people today who are interested in starting these meets again. It will not be associated with any club this time just a place for reptile lovers to meet again and chat. Watch this space.

Went to the ihs talks today at Dudley zoo, really enjoyed it and there a friendly group. Definitley not like the old ihs meets I used to go to at a scout hut years back were they were not so welcoming to new people. Be good if people go to both as we all have the same love for the hobby.


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Slashware said:


> Hi could you give me a bit more info about this as I'm in Penn


Hi... I will be putting up a new thread on this meeting in a minute, as I don't want to jump in too much on this one.



johnc79 said:


> I have spoke to people today who are interested in starting these meets again. It will not be associated with any club this time just a place for reptile lovers to meet again and chat. Watch this space.
> 
> Went to the ihs talks today at Dudley zoo, really enjoyed it and there a friendly group. Definitley not like the old ihs meets I used to go to at a scout hut years back were they were not so welcoming to new people. Be good if people go to both as we all have the same love for the hobby.


Hi John.... glad you enjoyed the day, I thought all the speakers were great:2thumb: also glad you found us more of a friendly bunch:whistling2::lol2: It would be good if there were a good attendance at both with no feelings of rivalry in between ~ that way, people could attend whichever one suited them best, dependant on the evening, or the location... or both! I honestly cannot be doing with all this politicising and back biting :bash: I hope people do begin to feel a little more comfortable to mix and mingle without feeling as though they have to choose between one or the other... that way, its a win, win all round!


----------



## johnc79 (Feb 29, 2008)

Janine00 said:


> Hi... I will be putting up a new thread on this meeting in a minute, as I don't want to jump in too much on this one.
> 
> 
> Hi John.... glad you enjoyed the day, I thought all the speakers were great:2thumb: also glad you found us more of a friendly bunch:whistling2::lol2: It would be good if there were a good attendance at both with no feelings of rivalry in between ~ that way, people could attend whichever one suited them best, dependant on the evening, or the location... or both! I honestly cannot be doing with all this politicising and back biting :bash: I hope people do begin to feel a little more comfortable to mix and mingle without feeling as though they have to choose between one or the other... that way, its a win, win all round!


I could not agree more. It was an eye opener today to be honest. I will definitely attend both as much as I can and would recommend others do the same.


----------

